# 69 gto expert



## masterblaster (May 8, 2010)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a expert on GTO restorations. I'm trying to do a 100 point restoration and need detailed questions answered like exact paint finishes, part numbers and specific bolt markings. Also need to know what points get deducted for certain upgrades. Stuff not available in the restoration guide. :willy:


----------



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

I may know of a guy I will call tomorrow. He is a self proclaimed "GURU" but he backs it up. What part of SD are you in?


----------



## masterblaster (May 8, 2010)

kearny mesa, clairemont


----------

